# New 3-D range almost done



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Installed a new play thing at the ranch for clients and well, us to have fun with during the down time between hunting. 










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

A t-rex target is cool, but a running t-rex is over the top. Great job!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks fellas, heres another shot with most targets up.










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

saltwater_therapy said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2! Needs more cup holders.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

As long as the arrows that miss don't go in the tiger cage. That would be a tough retrieve. .


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking better all you need is some zombies!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Josh5 said:


> As long as the arrows that miss don't go in the tiger cage. That would be a tough retrieve. .


thankfully the tigers are on the other side of the lodge... LOL



Texican89 said:


> Looking better all you need is some zombies!


oooooo, now that is an idea...will for sure pass that along to the boss! :cheers:


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Really nice


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> thankfully the tigers are on the other side of the lodge... LOL
> 
> oooooo, now that is an idea...will for sure pass that along to the boss! :cheers:


Florida has some!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

That is AWSOME!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Texican89 said:


> Florida has some!


oh sure, rub it in why don't ya. :biggrin:



bobfishbw said:


> That is AWSOME!


thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

You need some of these for the pond! 3D gar target!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice. Rinehart targets are awesome!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

that is awesome!! need to have a 2cool drink beer and shoot 3d day lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> that is awesome!! need to have a 2cool drink beer and shoot 3d day lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


If thats the case, the javalina on the right should be off limits. After a few beers I don't think these guys could keep their arrows out of the rocks! :brew:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> thankfully the tigers are on the other side of the lodge... LOL
> 
> oooooo, now that is an idea...will for sure pass that along to the boss! :cheers:


When am I coming to visit.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

is that the catarosa ranch?


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Very nice. We are looking at building something like that as well might still a few ideals from you.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------

